# this photo is being talked about on...



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

And the best part is us not so innocent bystanders get the best of both worlds without being included. Lol

You two crack me up. Me and the missus sit back anxiously awaiting the next volley. We flip a coin to see who gets to check out what's going on the forum with you too. Now that the facebook page is up we can each take an area. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> And the best part is us not so innocent bystanders get the best of both worlds without being included. Lol
> 
> You two crack me up. Me and the missus sit back anxiously awaiting the next volley. We flip a coin to see who gets to check out what's going on the forum with you too. Now that the facebook page is up we can each take an area. Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


my gosh... if we cant laugh at each other once in a while.... whats the point of it all???? :lol: where is Ed. anyways... :gaga: :corkysm55


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

I tried texting him the other day and told him he needs to get on the forum but guess he is to busy for us lonely trappers:lol:

Dave


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

D&D said:


> I tried texting him the other day and told him he needs to get on the forum but guess he is to busy for us lonely trappers:lol:
> 
> Dave


well... than i guess the abuse shall continue... :lol: i will have to look at see what other kind of photos i have of him.... 
Happy Trails.... toooo youuuuuu, until we meet again........ :corkysm55 :evilsmile


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> well... than i guess the abuse shall continue... :lol: i will have to look at see what other kind of photos i have of him....
> Happy Trails.... toooo youuuuuu, until we meet again........ :corkysm55 :evilsmile


What a honkin Mooor-ron! 

A guy can't even bug out for a week, without getting a bad pic plastered on the net. And crap ... that pic was sometime on Sat (cause the pig was cookin) so I had been up 24+ hours at that point.

And then the mooor-ron blames me when Wallyeye stumbles across his Craig's List add (why would he think I had anything to do with that







).

This is almost as bad as the time when he got me banned from E-bay. No **** ... still can't register there, and that was 4 or 5 years ago.:rant: All I did was ask some questions, about some traps he was selling. I think the dude has a couple wires crossed, up between the ears.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i missed you too!!! where have you been???? :corkysm55 thought you might have moved or something.. bout time you got back in here. are you still slingin steel for beavers??? give us some updates.  :gaga:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh ... you did have one reply to *your* Craig's List ad. We really have to wonder about you ... the reply was from some guy named Ryan,:yikes:


> ----- Original Message -----
> *From:* Ryan
> *To:* [email protected]
> *Sent:* Sunday, March 11, 2012 2:04 PM
> ...


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

glad to see your ok Ed... dont take any crap from anyone!
Dave


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

take any crap????? are you kidding me????? :yikes: it still smells in here from his last post!!! now... im not sure why you were trollin craig's list ... :SHOCKED: but i am never surprised anymore. :xzicon_sm and to get back to Ebay.... i swear i didnt know it was you stalking me~!!!!!!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> take any crap????? are you kidding me????? :yikes: it still smells in here from his last post!!! now... im not sure why you were trollin craig's list ... :SHOCKED: but i am never surprised anymore. :xzicon_sm and to get back to Ebay.... i swear i didnt know it was you stalking me~!!!!!!


He's got no choice but to troll craigslist, from what I understand he can't troll ebay anymore. You two sure keep things lively in here!!


----------

